
New Privacy-Preserving Captcha Service: NetToolKit Shibboleth - NetToolKit
https://www.nettoolkit.com/shibboleth/about
======
NetToolKit
Hi all,

We are launching an alternative CAPTCHA service and we would love your
feedback. We've developed some unconventional puzzles to entertain your users,
and you can also review your users' solutions to see if the challenges are too
easy or too hard.

We are particularly interested in feedback in two areas: 1) if your team would
consider using our services, please let us know what needs to change in order
for you to actually make the switch and 2) if you have ideas on how to develop
an effective CAPTCHA that is accessible to the sight-impaired (while still
being generally usable), we would really like to know.

Thanks so much for stopping by!

